# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > New to Ubuntu > [ubuntu] [SOLVED] how to do ipconfig in linux?

## appoloin

whats the command to do ipconfig in linux? sorry for a dumb question

----------


## linuxisfree

> whats the command to do ipconfig in linux? sorry for a dumb question




```
ifconfig
```

----------


## Siege1386

run ifconfig in the terminal

----------


## cherva

```
ifconfig
```

 You have to be root, so put a sudo infront of it or use a root terminal ( sudo su )

----------


## hyper_ch

no, you can just run ifconfig and/or iwconfig

----------


## linuxisfree

> ```
> ifconfig
> ```
> 
>  You have to be root, so put a sudo infront of it or use a root terminal ( sudo su )


Actually i don't think so... i can ifconfig without using sudo and it still shows everything...

----------


## cherva

> Actually i don't think so... i can ifconfig without using sudo and it still shows everything...


Yes, but you can't edit the interfaces. And I suppose that is what appoloin whant to do because he is a windows user and he is used to edit configurations without a password

----------

